# Steelix Speedway



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Steelix Speedway is history, track was torn done and table is getting redone. I have to make the table 2 foot longer for the TKO track that replacing it. Here is a video of the last car to run on track, and some picture of it.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking eagerly forward to the new layout!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Should be here this week. Going to take my time in setting up the track. I hope to have track race ready by mid August. 

Slow Ed


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*track*

good luck.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'm going to have a lot of fun with the track, and it's up to the others if they wish to race on it. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Is your new track going to be similar to your old layout, or did you have them custom make one for you?


Rob


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I had him do a custom layout, with racing t-jets in mind. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

A BIG box that came in mail from TKO today. And I'm going to have a Big smile on my face all night at work today. 



Track drawing


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, that'a heck of a layout.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Looks Fun !

Congratulations on the SMILE.


Rob


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Ed:

Very cool indeed!!! If I was down there I'd have a big grin on my face too. Dig that layout also. Is it 4 x 16 or 5 x 16'? Next year I'm going to make a trek down there to race with you guys. maybe a couple times. Two thumbs up!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments on the track. The track is 4x14 and has 54' lanes. I tried to get as much as I could, without it being to tight and still be fun. 

Slow Ed.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## swet71 (Jun 22, 2011)

SWeeeeeeeeeeT!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Updates please!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Track is on table, but did not like the angle of one of the ramps for the overpass that TKO did so I'm redoing it in wood. It's taking me a lot longer than I thought it would. as I hoped to have power to track by now, but all the power taps are no where near the old ones, so going to rewire table. I should have pictures up this later this week. Thanks for asking. 

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed

Take your time. Took me about a month to get my overpass and upper level to its final configuration. It was time very well spent. My wiring took an additional week or so. Looks like that track will work well in both directions. May want to consider reversing switches.

Steve


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Got some work done on track, got track screwed down and got a start on ramps. Going to see if TKO can make a new ramp to replace the wood one, will keep it and paint till I get one made, or may just keep it not sure. let me know what you think. 

Slow Ed


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, that looks AWSOME. Damn!


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Looks good. I am not crazy about the ramp as it sticks out on both sides of the track. If it were mine I would mark the ramp and cut it to fit flush with the track. When the sides are added it will look really nice.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

+1. If it works, just trim it out and be done with it. Then you'll have it the way you want it the first time. That is going to be one sweet drive!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I took the advice of my son and my friends to trim the ramp to the size of the track. Here's the pictures of the new ramp just needs to get painted. It will all get inclosed but that's later down the road, right now I just want to get the track up and running.

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Much better!:thumbsup:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

With each TKO track comes a free bench top. Just working on paint the new side walls for table. 

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed

The new ramp is perfect! Keep up the good work :thumbsup:

Steve


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

How about a race!:freak:


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm taking my time on track, I should have a test and tune in late August, and race in September. I have yet to run laps on track, ok maybe a couple test laps. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wiring is all done for power taps, just need to get controller hook up wires up. Need to work on timing system(need a light bridge) and finish putting sides of table back on. I just had to run on track so here's a video of one of my fray type t-jets on track

Slow Ed


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very cool Ed!!! The guys down there are very lucky!

Tom


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Better protect your floor from t-jet damage.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

There was no t-jets hurt in making of that video. :tongue:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Cool track.


----------



## InsideLineHobby (Aug 8, 2013)

Wow that is really cool!!!


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a day off from work and got track all done, but light bar and reversing switches. Spend the rest of the day running on track lot of fun, got to see what cars are fast and what ones need work. All the cars need work and yellow lane is a pain to drive.

Slow Ed


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Stopped by last night to drop off the light bridge insert and inspect the track. The track and table are first rate! Took a few laps and it will be a challenge as there are turns that must be punched to get a good time. Nice to know that reversing switches are on the list of upgrades. This track will race well in both directions. Tracks like this are always fun.


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Steve for the light bar and the kind words, glad you had fun running some cars around. 

Ok I got the timing system up and running. just one more thing on the list reversing switch's. Oh and fix my cars look at the lap times who's the fastest again.


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Ed

Nice job on the bridge.

Just an FYI. My light bridges use two independent sets of 850nm LED strings. The strings are independent of each other so a failure of one string doesnt mean lights out. Each string will put out enough light to trigger the sensors. The blue "pilot light" lets you know that the bridge is powered up. This bridge used a filtered 9V DC power supply. The filtering is such that the bridge will operate as designed for a few seconds AFTER being unplugged. More light bridge info can be found at http://home.comcast.net/~medanic/Light_Bridge/Tech_Bridge.htm


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

Steve, Are the light bridges available for purchase or maybe just the components?


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ed, Looks like yellow is just a tad slower and the other lanes. But I think Al and Mike will still be fast. Rick is right there with them also. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes yellow is a little slower, the infield is tight on that lane. Those time should be gone at the TNT, I think all lanes should be in 6.7-6.8 range. Waiting to see if anyone will run a 6.6 on any lane. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Steelix_70 said:


> Thanks Steve for the light bar and the kind words, glad you had fun running some cars around.
> 
> Ok I got the timing system up and running. just one more thing on the list reversing switch's. Oh and fix my cars look at the lap times who's the fastest again.


That's cause Mike's not on the board


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't even break into the 6s


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry about not giving you enough time on the track Rick. Ok here are the two fast guy's in the house now. and new track pictures, just because i like taking pictures of my track.

Slow Ed


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thats better! lol:wave: Cant wait to race the new track.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

I will be in the 7.2 range,right behind all the fast guys. LOL Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice progress SLED! Cant wait to race on the track. Now im gonna have to use one of your FAST cars to try and bump them numbers down some. Gonna be interesting to see how long till frenchie takes someone out on the bridge and sends them to the dance floor! " just a minor fender bender" race ya soon


----------

